# I'm trying this new stuff for finishing.



## Wood Butcher (Aug 27, 2014)

The guy in the paint dept. at Lowes said they just got this in.  You all may already be aware of it but I wasn't and I'm at Lowes so much they are concerned I will have my mail forwarder to them.  I'm using the semi-gloss spray on a large plaque I'm making for a lady lawyer and so far it looks pretty good.  It comes in gloss for sure and flat I think. Dry time could be an issue for pens, about an hour under good conditions, and the fumes will cause flashbacks to the 60s for us older folks and a recent trip to Denver for the younger ones so have lots of fresh air available.  Anyone else have experience with this stuff?
WB


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 27, 2014)

Drys fast but needs to cure for a week or so before using a buffer. Lowes stopped selling Deft lacquer and started carrying the WATCO brand. When I use lacquer I use it in a can and thin it with lacquer thinner...50-50. (half lacquer and and half thinner). I apply several coats with a soft cloth. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep, love this stuff!! I use it on my scroll sawn letters openers.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 27, 2014)

seamus7227 said:


> Yep, love this stuff!! I use it on my scroll sawn letters openers.



That's what you've been hiding from us.  ;-)   Sounds very cool


----------



## lwalper (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never use it, but from what I've heard it's good stuff -- but as has been said, and is probably true of all lacquers, needs time to cure before any rough handling (buffing). I'm currently using both the rattle can (Krylon) and / or 50/50 Deft with good results.


----------



## NittanyLion (Aug 27, 2014)

I've gone thru about a dozen cans so far....our local Lowes switched brands about a month ago to this....though it is no different than the old brand.  I love it for my burl pieces/desk sets(see pic).  I use 6-10 coats.  It covers all the holes and divots well.  It dries fast(vs dipping), and there is a strong odor.  I'm not so sure I would ever use it on pens in place of CA....just too small a piece to get a perfect finish.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 1, 2014)

its_virgil said:


> Drys fast but needs to cure for a week or so before using a buffer. Lowes stopped selling Deft lacquer and started carrying the WATCO brand. When I use lacquer I use it in a can and thin it with lacquer thinner...50-50. (half lacquer and and half thinner). I apply several coats with a soft cloth.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Is this the same for other spray lacquers too?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 1, 2014)

I used it often for "high end wood" pens.  Many thin coats will dry---spray on too much and you will wait forever for it to dry.

BTW, it may be "new" to Lowes, but it has been around for 20 years or more.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Sep 1, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> I used it often for "high end wood" pens.  Many thin coats will dry---spray on too much and you will wait forever for it to dry.
> 
> BTW, it may be "new" to Lowes, but it has been around for 20 years or more.



Ed,

How many coats do you use? Do you sand between coats?


----------



## monophoto (Sep 1, 2014)

I make a friction polish using the brush-on version of this lacquer - equal volumes of lacquer, lacquer thinner, and a drying oil (either BLO or pure Tung oil).  Dries to the touch within seconds, but may require a bit longer to cure enough for buffing.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 1, 2014)

YouthMinisterDan said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > I used it often for "high end wood" pens.  Many thin coats will dry---spray on too much and you will wait forever for it to dry.
> ...



MANY coats that are thin.  Applied with the lathe turning slowly.  I would quit when I had a nice shine, then let it cure for a couple days and sand with 600 or so, up to 2000 or so (before MicroMesh was around).  Today, I would sand with 600, then buff.  I'd still wait for it to fully cure though--couple days after the final coat was applied.


----------



## butchf18a (Sep 2, 2014)

Rather expensive with over-spray accounting for at least 80% of your finish. Still if its your thing go for it. Noticed however, those who say the use this material have yet to post a picture of a pen completed with this material.

Jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## BarryE (Sep 2, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> ...BTW, it may be "new" to Lowes, but it has been around for 20 years or more.



I think Ed may be in denial about time spans, I often am.   I have seen them around and used them at least 40 yrs, probably more

if I do use rattle can lacquer...I do prefer pre-cat lacquer like Behlen and some other companies make


----------

